
Firefox passive-aggressives adjudicate Nerd Law - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/05/11/dziuba_firefox_extensions/
======
xiaoma
I usually like the Register, but this article was pretty caustic. Not only was
it irrationally biased against Adblock, and the user for that matter, but it
made sweeping attacks against introverts and geeks in general.

~~~
dkarl
Also, the article makes it sound like these guys never communicated at all,
but weren't efforts made to settle the dispute privately? It seems like the
article went to great lengths to make everyone involved look silly, when in
fact the only real silliness would be the hundreds of users and even non-users
who developed a passionate interest. So nerds waste time on gossip and
politics. So teenagers are idealistic and think every little thing is the end
of the world. So public opinion of the silliest kind may influence the
opinions of Supposedly Serious People. So what? Doesn't that mean nerds are
just like everyone else?

